# Best A-11 or A-17 modern replica/hommage ?



## WFH (Aug 4, 2013)

There seems to be a B-Uhr craze right now (I'm actually waiting for an Archimede Pilot 42 auto ;-)), but there seems to be very few A-11 and A-17 dialled watches. 

The real, vintage ones seem scarce and expensive and/or in bad shape. 

I've seen the MWC A-11 but this brand seems to have a bad rep and the hands are wrong, and I like the Hamilton Khaki Field modern reinterpretations of the A-17, but before pulling the trigger on the latter I would like to know if there are some other reputable brands that make these beauties right now. 

My terms : 
- Mechanical (auto preferred, manual is cool too)
- Not chinese
- Modern 40-42mm diameter
- Display back is a plus
- American, Swiss movement or Swiss made preferred (for "authenticity"), Japanese would be OK if sub-$200
- Not chinese
- boutique brands welcome (I love for example Steinhart, Archimede/Ickler, Stowa etc.)
- Sub-$500 would be nice

So, what are the best modern A-11 or A-17 styled watches out there ?


----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)

WFH said:


> So, what are the best modern A-11 or A-17 styled watches out there ?


That would be interesting for me too... sadly the nearest thing to A-11 dial I saw was in a fashion quartz watch, with incorrect hands


----------



## WFH (Aug 4, 2013)

Was it a Timex ? They've got some military-inspired ones but the closest I've seen from them is the T400519J Expedition which is A-17-ish but with a very busy dial, wrong hands and quartz movement. 
If I wanted an A-17 homage I would go for a Hammy (Field Auto or Mechanical Officer), but after a few days searching still nothing like an A-11... 

Nobody else with a clue ?


----------



## sebastienb (Oct 3, 2011)

The only watch I can think of would be the Bulova reedition, but it is quartz.


----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)

WFH said:


> Was it a Timex ? They've got some military-inspired ones but the closest I've seen from them is the T400519J Expedition which is A-17-ish but with a very busy dial, wrong hands and quartz movement.
> If I wanted an A-17 homage I would go for a Hammy (Field Auto or Mechanical Officer), but after a few days searching still nothing like an A-11...
> 
> Nobody else with a clue ?


No, it was this burberry... nice dial, but wrong hands, and it's quartz.










For a coin-edge pilot/military I have this Hammy, but it's far from A-11 looking...


----------



## Moffett (Nov 12, 2012)

Please forgive my ignorance, but are there any American manufactures of the original A-11 left? A big bonus if they also manufacture an American made movement. 
I like history behind my historic watches.


----------



## sciumbasci (Jan 30, 2013)

bumping for interest


----------



## CWMV (Jun 16, 2013)

In for more info. Love the ww2 homage pieces.


----------



## WFH (Aug 4, 2013)

For what I've gathered, the manufacturers were : 
- Bulova, still active, still american (sorta) and now a fashion/luxury brand with mostly quartz watches, no more A-11
- Elgin, died in 1968
- Waltham, died in 1957

Hamilton also issued mil watches during WWII but these weren't A-11s.


----------



## Moffett (Nov 12, 2012)

So how would we go about getting Bulova to manufacture an accurate reproduction of a modernized A-11?
I'd love to have an American A-11 to go with my German Laco. 
I guess Elgin is owned by a Chinese company now. I'd even be up for one from them, if it was an accurate reproduction that is.


----------



## WFH (Aug 4, 2013)

That would be insanely cool. 

Who here has that kind of influence ?


----------



## Moffett (Nov 12, 2012)

So how would we go about getting Bulova to manufacture an accurate reproduction of a modernized A-11?
I'd love to have an American A-11 to go with my German Laco. 
I guess Elgin is owned by a Chinese company now. I'd even be up for one from them, if it was an accurate reproduction that is.


----------



## sciumbasci (Jan 30, 2013)

I did a (very quick) research.

So far, I found only the MWC A-11 1940s WWII Pattern Military Watch (but it just barely resembles it to me)


----------



## river rat (Apr 6, 2008)

What do you mean the real ones are to high priced. Here one under a 100 bucks on flebay thats were I got mine.
Waltham WWII Era Military Issue Type A 17 Watch No 48167 | eBay
Here is mine nothing like the real thing.


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

river rat said:


> What do you mean the real ones are to high priced. Here one under a 100 bucks on flebay thats were I got mine.
> Waltham WWII Era Military Issue Type A 17 Watch No 48167 | eBay
> Here is mine nothing like the real thing.


RR, I agree completely and I really enjoy wearing my A-17 every now and then but I also would like to see a reissue in a more "modern" size. I think the OP is looking for something in the 40-42mm range.


----------



## WFH (Aug 4, 2013)

I always have doubts about the authenticity of a vintage watch, especially on the 'bay, especially when it's famous/desirable/historically significant. I don't wanna shell out big money (even $100) on anything with the slightiest suspicious origin. On this example, "WWII era" and "A-17" don't fit together since A-17s were produced during the 50', hence my suspicion driven by (deliberate or not) misinformation. 

***** is right actually, I think what I want actually is pretty much the same as my Archimede Pilot 42, but with A-11 dial and hands


----------



## JohnF (Feb 11, 2006)

WFH said:


> There seems to be a B-Uhr craze right now (I'm actually waiting for an Archimede Pilot 42 auto ;-)), but there seems to be very few A-11 and A-17 dialled watches.
> 
> The real, vintage ones seem scarce and expensive and/or in bad shape.
> 
> ...


If you're patient, there remains one in the works. Swiss hand-wind movement, modern size, won't be cheap, but won't be overpriced either. Can't say much more than that, but it will be seriously well-done.  But not this year or even next year...


----------



## Moffett (Nov 12, 2012)

Found this one on eBay. It's cheep but unacceptable being a quartz in my opinion. 
http://bit.ly/H1cLFe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Myron (Dec 27, 2009)

JohnF said:


> If you're patient, there remains one in the works. Swiss hand-wind movement, modern size, won't be cheap, but won't be overpriced either. Can't say much more than that, but it will be seriously well-done.  But not this year or even next year...


Is the WUS / MkII collaboration back on?

Myron


----------



## Vintagebob (Oct 18, 2013)

My collection on A-11






By Elgin with original WWII strap


----------



## Vintagebob (Oct 18, 2013)

Then, A-17 by Waltham


----------



## at2011 (Jan 23, 2011)

Try "Smith & Wesson field watch" on our fave site.


----------

